# grease the scissors??



## yung buddha (Sep 15, 2007)

okay my product is very sticky and very icky.  when i harvest next week i should i like grease up the scissors i use to trim it off?  if not what should and use and in what manor in order to avoid losin all of that life giving oil??


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 15, 2007)

Myself, 
   I keep a tall cup of 99% iso alcohol nearby to rinse away the good sticky as 
the scissors get gumbed up, (waste not, want not). Just place the tall cup in a holder so that it doesn't get knocked over, (Yikes). Then cover the top over with something to slow the evaporation rate and *no* open flame.
 This has always worked good for me. Then you  can make a small amount of iso oil. (yummmmm). 
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Old Bud (Sep 16, 2007)

I just keep a razor blade handy and when the sticky build-up gets to be a problem I scape it off onto a small sheet of glass. This is "scissor hash" which can make the trimming process much more enjoyable.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 16, 2007)

What do the experienced recommend for getting the green plant juices off the scissors? I find alcohol doesn't work as well as I'd like, I still have to scrub it off.


----------



## walter (Sep 16, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Myself,
> I keep a tall cup of 99% iso alcohol nearby to rinse away the good sticky as
> the scissors get gumbed up, (waste not, want not). Just place the tall cup in a holder so that it doesn't get knocked over, (Yikes). Then cover the top over with something to slow the evaporation rate and *no* open flame.
> This has always worked good for me. Then you can make a small amount of iso oil. (yummmmm).
> ...


good call on that one.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 16, 2007)

Old Bud said:
			
		

> I just keep a razor blade handy and when the sticky build-up gets to be a problem I scape it off onto a small sheet of glass. This is "scissor hash" which can make the trimming process much more enjoyable.


 
This is what I do , Makes some potent product, no need for alcohol.


----------



## walter (Sep 16, 2007)

i must agree the razorblade works great as well


----------



## resin ball (Sep 18, 2007)

i use the razorblade technique during and a product called "goo gone" after.


----------



## sweetnug (Sep 18, 2007)

Razorblade is the only way to go.  Save what you get and enjoy!!!!!


----------

